# Why are they buying our land?



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I was look on our local GIS and found several pieces of land purchased by United States of America. What department is the USA.

I research thru the web and found many pieces of land, just our county, that had been purchased in the last few years. Can someone please tell me why they are buying it and why we can not hunt and/or fish it?

If anyone is interested in the whole story, you can ask and we'll talk.


ron


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

What state and county?


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Roanoke County, Virginia but I'm sure there are others.

ron


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I would be interested in hearing your explanation. 

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Same here


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

I remember hearing about it before I left the area but never did know why...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Guess I'll chime in w/ my story. Campbell County Va sold land that had been in my family for decades. Uncle went to pay the tax that my granny had been paying for years. They said that the land deeds were in my Ggrt granddads name. Now, they had been accepting her payment and then stated she had no rights to it and sold the land, and my devious cousins husband and son bought it and sold off the timber. Well my aunt and I were cleaning my grtaunts house and found the original deeds that showed transfer of the land, that the county said they didnt have. This was a few years later and I asked my aunt what we could do, she said we would have to purchase the land back from the cousin. Now that shows u how fast the govt is willing to make a profit of your misfortune.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Huntsman! 
Have you talked to a lawyer?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

A lawyer would eat that one up.

Darin


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I got ticketed by the Game Warden for trespassing. Now the officer said that it was National Park Service land and you can not hunt it.
Now I didn't think I was trespassing because I researched all the other land that the government owned in Roanoke County, VA.
I had the Blue Ridge Parkway, registered owner, Dept. of Interior. Jefferson National Forest,recistered owner, Dept. of Interior.
Appalachian Trail,registered owner, United States of America, the same registered owner as the land I was hunting. Guess what? You can hunt the AT with the proper STATE license, which I had. So, why could I not hunt this property?
When I went to court on Dec. 15th., the judge ruled that she thought I really thought I could hunt the property, so she dropped the trespassing but told me not to go back on any land owned by the USA.
Now, if you are wondering why the VA Game Commission officer was writing tickets on Federal land, he told me that the National Park Service was letting them watch for trespassers for a few years. I thought was that the NPS don't have the manpower to oversee what they got much less the land that they are aquiring with our tax dollars, that we are not aware of.

ron


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a federal park in NC. They have some crazy deer seasons. They have federal game wardens. You have to enter a drawing to gun hunt it. Maybe it is the same thing where you are talking about.

If not I would raise all shades of hell until I found out why I could not hunt it if the US Govt owned it. 

There is a place at Carolina Beach as well that is Federall owned. You can't even step foot on it. The MP will come run you off. I found that out from experience. I am sure Ryan or Bill can tell more about it.

Darin


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

This officer said that we could not even walk on the property. And there are no seasons for anything.

I'm in the process of making a list of organizations to send a letter to about this situation.

ron


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't blame you.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

And THEY wonder why the number of hunters in Va. is decreasing! Freakn idiots


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

LaidbackVA said:


> Roanoke County, Virginia but I'm sure there are others.
> 
> ron


Yup. It's happening all over. Most of the huntin ground in my neck of the woods is being bought up developers or the feds.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Scary stuff. My family's land got split up by a big ole 4 lane highway with a cloverleaf intersection. They were forced to sell 30 or so acres to the state, and wound up having to get a laywer to get proper compensation. At least in this case the gov't had a reason to buy the land, even if it was to bypass/choke the life out of a small town so that the yankees could get to Myrtle Beach a little more quickly.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Darin, It's the Sunny Point Buffer Zone, owned by the government. It was designated as a blast zone many years ago in case Sunny Point Military Ocean terminal had "The Big One".
There used to be houses back along that side of the river some years ago when the bromide plant was in operation during WWII. Most of the basements are filled in now as well. We used to play in them growing up.

After 911, Sunny Point Police began kicking and keeping everyone out of there for National security reasons...

However, Southport, Boiling Springs Lakes and the industrial area, (including a Brunswick Nuclear Power Plant) are well with the radius of that zone in Brunswick County. Go figure.

Sorry to Hijack a thread.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'm curious. Do you live in Roanoke County?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Easy for a Gov. to control a populace if it controls or severly limits the food supply. I wonder who in the Gov. holds power in the seed company Monsato or whatever the name is...


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I lived in Roanoke County for 35 years. Now I live at Smith Mountain Lake. I hunt in Roanoke, Franklin, Bedford and Montgomery Counties.

ron


----------

